# uuughhh..Another Blond Joke...



## mugsy27 (Dec 22, 2005)

A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over here and help me. I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get it started." Her boyfriend asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?" The blonde says, "According to the picture on the box, it's a tiger."
 > >
 Her boyfriend decides to go over and help with the puzzle. She lets him in and shows him where she has the puzzle spread all over the table.
 > >
 He studies the pieces for a moment, then looks at the box, then turns to her and says, "First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to assemble these pieces into anything resembling a tiger."

 He takes her hand and says, "Second, I want you to relax. Let's have a nice cup of tea, and then ..." He 
 sighed................"Let's put all these Frosted Flakes back in the box."


----------



## TXguy (Dec 22, 2005)

(mooaannnnnnns.)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2005)

good one mugsy.

along those lines:
a blonde goes around her office, displaying a completed childrens puzzle, ya know, the kind with 6 or 8 large pieces, bragging about her accomplishment.
when a few of her co-workers snickered and asked how long it took her to finish, she proudly proclaimed "only 8 months! and it says 3 to 6 years on the box!"


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 22, 2005)

GROAN !!!

My 20 year old daughter wants to dye her hair blonde - just to see how differently people will treat her... so far she has been light brown, au naturel, then she has been red, red and black, very dark brown, almost burgundy, has had what I call stripes of every colour... I guess blonde is the last frontier for her!

LOL


----------

